

Groupon Has Called Every Business In The United States - helwr
http://larrycheng.com/2011/02/08/groupon-has-called-every-business-in-the-united-states/

======
heyitsnick
"A typical rep using an auto-dialer will probably call 250–300 companies a
day. You have to use an auto-dialer to get those kinds of numbers, which I
have to presume Groupon uses."

If I'm reading this right, this is saying "if a rep had an auto-dialer they
could call 250-300 companies a day. To call 250-300 numbers a day, a rep must
have an auto-dialer. Therefore, I presume Groupon uses auto-dialers."

Beg the question much?

~~~
winthrowe
I think the charitable interpretation is: Groupon employs over 3000 sales
reps; you don't pay 3000+ sales reps to dial manually, you use an autodialer:
therefore, each rep is making 250-300 raw calls per day, and 50 or so live
contacts.

I think for most purposes though, it's the 50 live contacts that's worth
concentrating on, since in my call center monkey experience, typically numbers
are re-queued until you hit a live body.

------
o6uoq
..based on the assumption they have a list of every company in the US to call,
it's a bit far fetched to think they will call every company - do you think
Bang Bros are going to offer a Groupon voucher? ;)

Maybe Warner Bros will offer 50% for Two and a Half Men..

------
ricefield
Another sensationalist headline with no real data to back up a big claim. For
all we know, it could very well be true; for all we know, it could be far from
the truth. It probably is.

Besides, wouldn't you think they call several companies more than once? We're
talking about auto-dialers here...

------
myshoppio
How come they are calling so many businesses if the press keep on saying
businesses are queuing to get listed on Groupon in the first place?

------
dreww
This is based on an incredible set of inane assumptions, with essentially no
data to back them up.

